# need some help



## sfguy (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry to be unspecific, but I posted my situation on a different forum and got a lot of hurtful and judgmental responses (and no useful advice). I don't want to risk that again.
I'm a flawed person. I've made mistakes that hurt myself and others. And I really need help doing the right thing now.

If someone with a kind heart is willing to discuss my situation by PM, I'd really appreciate some help.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I can listen, not sure if I have any great advice to fix anything, but if you need to get it off your chest you can PM me.


----------



## cmos (Jan 12, 2010)

if u want help from a helping heart i will help you


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

So sorry that you had judgmental and hurtful responses.

There are plenty of us on here who are willing to hear you out and truly help. A listening ear, another perspective, a few tidbits of advice based on experiences, it's available! Just ask.

Good for you to be willing and active in doing the right thing. Admitting mistakes, asking for forgiveness and moving in the correct direction should be commended. Kudos!


----------

